# Boots for small calves?



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Normally I don't think many thin calved ladies have this issue, but I do. I wear a size 8 to 8.5 shoe, but I'm fairly short and VERY petite (size 2) so though my foot is a little big, my calves are very very skinny.

I have never ever found a boot that fit my shoe size and also my calf size. Most of the calves leave AT LEAST a one inch radius around my calf. 

Does anybody else have this problem? I was thinking that perhaps designer boots would be my answer, but I've never tried any so I wouldn't know. Plus it makes my heart sink because there's no way I'll be able to afford a boot over $200 anytime soon *sigh* so if anyone can help me out, please do!


----------



## 3jane (Feb 25, 2009)

Try European boots.  Not so much fancy designer names people recognize, but just any old Italian boots, say.   I have really small calves too and these seem to fit better.  Or you could opt for a slouchier style of boot.


----------



## MAC_over_Boys (Feb 26, 2009)

try Aldo


----------



## tara33 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi,

Try *DUO* - They are a UK company but deliver all over the world.

They make the best ladies boots and womens shoes.  They come in loads of sizes and widths so you can get the right fit for you.

Have a look and let me know what you think.


----------

